# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  at what age does the NORMAL guy stop growing taller?

## tryingtogain

at what age does the NORMAL guy stop growing taller?

----------


## dern180

I think it's 18 for most sometime's 19 or even as high as 21 I think . I could be wrong.

----------


## sonic

18-21

----------


## sp9

I grew 2 inches after 18. 6'2" to 6'4". Drink your milk. Have you seen the studies on how it effects growth?

----------


## furldiggity

males dont stop growing until they are 25 and females around 22, but the previous posts are correct in the fact you aren't going to grow much in between 18-25 (maybe an inch or so) thats why people think you stop growing at 20.

----------


## Lostsoul

i stopped growing at 16 or so, but i'm 6'5, so it didnt really matter...

I've always heard it was about 18.

----------


## testprop

21 for most males

----------


## kamilpratz

As I know usually height growth stops after a certain age. Women usually stop growing after the age of 21 while for men it is 25. However, these calculations can be turned around through certain physical activities, exercises, right diet, and other things, which are important for human body’s growth.

----------


## stack_it

This thread is 8 years old

----------


## songdog

I hate when they do that :Smilie:  But I grew another 2 inches after my 30th birthday.Thank God I needed it.Now a wopping 5ft 9

----------


## Times Roman

I grew another inch after 18.

----------


## l2elapse

i just love when people bump century old threads

----------


## Tigershark

21 for males.

----------

